# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Sticker ukur...daripada pakai meteran jahit...

## d1d1

Permisi om admin, mau bantu teman jual...daripada pakai meteran jahit...
STICKER UKUR
Panjang : 100 cm
Price : Rp.25.000/pcs
Min Order : 2 pcs
Free ongkir
Yg minat hubungi : Firmansyah Alam Jabar HP : 085720929200
Berikut contoh fotonya :

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

> paketnya dah sampe om...thnxxx yaaa.....


sama sama om...btw thanksnya buat om firman nanti saya sampaikan..salam

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

ayo teman teman om om forumers dibeli

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

telpon saja orgnya om..

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arthur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arthur

Stiker ukur nya sudah sampai nih, begitu sms langsung direspon, kualitas bagus, uda ditempel, masi sisa 1 hehehe

Makasi om d1d1 atas referensinya.

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## samalo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hen86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hen86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

